# Dirt, Trial, City



## King Loui (19. Februar 2003)

hi,

ich habe mich nach langem auseinandersetzten mit dem thema auf dirt umzusteigen entschieden. ich will sicher nicht mehr nur trial fahren können mit meinem bike. deswegen will ich mir jetzt ein dirt aufbauen, dass noch die grundlagen vom trial beherrschen kann, sprich pedalkicks. deswegen wollt ich mal bei euch anfragen, da ihr euch ja mit stabilität und so glaube ich besser auskennt als anderer in diesem forum, ob da alutech eine gute entscheidung wäre.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

Dann bist du hier nicht mehr erwünscht, geh ins DS/DH Forum  Warum der Sinneswechsel, Echo gebrochen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (19. Februar 2003)

p.s. @ devil trial

der Computer bist übrigenz du!


----------



## King Loui (19. Februar 2003)

ganz einfach, weil bei uns in der stadt und umgebung nicht wircklich gut fürs trialen is. dafür brauch ich eigentlich kein trial bike. es gibt nur einen 2m sprung und den kann ich schon blind. deswegen will ich auf dirt/trial umsteigen, weil es bei uns eigentlich gute dirt möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Februar 2003)

Mag dich auch Echo Freak


----------



## ey-le-an (19. Februar 2003)

@king loui:
du bist ein elendiger verräter  
dass du keine locations hast ist keine gute ausrede, da muss was schreckliches in deiner seele passiert sein, dass du dem trial untreu wirst, ajajajaja
du sagtest, dass es nur einen 2m drop gibt, den du blind runterkommst. ey wenn dir langweilig ist, dann versuch ihn hochzukommen


----------



## King Loui (19. Februar 2003)

lol

ich werd natürlich mein echo es-4 behalten, is ja klar. aber mir wird einfach langweilig mit der zeit oder fahrt ihr nur trial? gut ihr wohnt ja fast alle in großstädten, z.b. berlin... ich wohn jedoch in dem kleinsten kaff der welt aber mit geilen auen. trialen werd ich warscheinlich nicht aufgeben, ich brauch aber abwechslung.


----------



## aramis (19. Februar 2003)

Das ist doch ganz normal. Ich fahr auch n bissl dirt und street und gelegentlich mal cc für die Kondi. Trial steht zwar im Mittelpunkt, aber wenn man mal Bock hat zu heizen, ist das mitm Trialbike etwas ungünstig.

Ich bin vielleicht zu weit weg um das beurteilen zu können, aber ich schätze mal, mit ein wenig mehr Kreativität gibt´s bei dir bestimmt was neues zum Fahren. Kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass man irgendwo kaum was zum Trialen findet.


----------



## King Loui (19. Februar 2003)

soll ich mal einen video von meiner stadt drehen damit ihr mal seht, wo die "highlights" sind?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Februar 2003)

@king Loui: flenn net rum und trial einfach!!!!
schaff dir Paleten an, etc!!!

Damit es nicht heißt trialer sind nur auf trial fixiert: das Alutech schaut ganz gut aus!!!!!!
warum eigentlich nich!!


----------



## King Loui (19. Februar 2003)

@ maks

klar super idee und wohin damit? entweder ich hab die europaletten bei mir im hof rumstehen, der nicht gerade sehr groß ist und es stehen auch immer autos drauf, weil drunter ne firma arbeitet oder ich lass die dinger auf einem platzt vergammeln und bekomm dann vielleicht noch probleme mit der stadt, da das bei unserer stadt nicht gerade unüblich ist. die haben wegen mir z.b. beim bahnohf ein gelender hingemacht, damit ich nicht mehr da fahren kann und bitte sag jetzt nicht ich könnte da draufspringen, oder schaffst du es mit einem meter anlauf auf ein 1,20 gelender raufzuspringen? meine stadt suxx so, dass es eigentlich nicht mehr normal is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (19. Februar 2003)

ich stelle fest wenn man mit trialen aufhören will sollt man es hier nicht kunttun 
da wird man ja regelrecht fertig gemacht.


----------



## Reini (19. Februar 2003)

...
nein ...wir denken nicht nur an trial....bau mir auch gerade ein street bike auf....als ersatz...aber mit meinem alten trial rahmen 

...hast du vielleicht genauere angaben zum rahmen ?


----------



## echo freak (19. Februar 2003)

@devil trial

der post sollte nicht heißen das ich dich nicht mag!!!


----------



## King Loui (19. Februar 2003)

@reini

ich kann mich nur auf die angaben vom workshop beziehen:

alutech duell dirt urban

material: 7020 t6 alu doppelt konifizeirt (Kettenstrebe is aus som fluzeugträgeraluminum oder irgentsowas)
größe: nach maß
gemotrie auf federgabel angepasst: ja (gehört auch eine drauf meiner meinung nach)
Lenkwinkel 69,0* oder nach maß
sitzwinkel 65,0*
sitzrohrlänge: 360 mm
oberrohrlänge: 550
kettenstrebe: 395 mm

is auch als 1.5 version erhältlich


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Februar 2003)

Du hab ich hab da ne echt gute idee! Willst du nicht mienen Pure Power haben? der hält bestimmt noch 100 Jahre, es sei denn es gibt nen atomkrieg! Ich spiele nämlich ernsthaft mir nen richtigen Trialrahmen zuzulegen. 
Weiß jemand wo ich schnell und günstig nen planet-x zebdi herbekomm? Also den Rahmen würd ich dir für 300 euro lassen, weil du ja son netter basser bist. Da kannst dann sogar ne BMX Kurbel drin fahren! hier noch mal n Foto zur Erinnerung...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Februar 2003)

so hier....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (20. Februar 2003)

Watn mit dir los Angelo. Alte Hardcore Trialer! Hab schon gehört heute von Christoph das dir nen anderen Rahmen EVENTUELL zulegst. Er sagte was von Echo Urban?!!?.
Dat mit der Bikssesson und Halle und wat weis ich hört sich ja interessant an. Behalten wir im Auge! KLAR?!!?

Jerry


----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. Februar 2003)

Das mit dem Echo sollte doch hier keiner wissen mensch... 

verdammt dabei war ich doch immer gegen echo, aber sieht halt geil aus in dem blau hat ne verdammt kurze Kettenstrebe und Jan ist hal auch noch verdammt kulant, was soll man da auch anderes machen???


----------



## ey-le-an (21. Februar 2003)

ist doch keine schande, wenn man sich zum wahren bekehrt.
es spielt ja nicht nur der rahmen an sich eine rolle beim hin und her überlegen, sondern auch verfügbarkeit, service, garantie, ...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Februar 2003)

Also ich will dich ja nicht beleidigen angelo, aber mit dem Bike trialen is unmöglich, da isn Echo 100000000mal besser!!!!
Du wirst es merken!!!


----------



## Jerry (23. Februar 2003)

Das wusst ich natürlich nicht! Werde dich dann das nächste via PM anschreiben! 
SORRY noch mal aber gute Entscheidung (die MArke!)


Jerry


----------



## A-B-C (23. Februar 2003)

Hi! Ich bin in den letzten Tagen auch mal Dirt gefahren und finde das absulut geil. Und ich finde es auch in Ordnung wenn mann sich nicht nur auf eine Art des Mountainbikens spezialisiert. Ich fahr gerne Trial und auch Street und auch Dirt und all so nen Kram. Wobei Freeride natürlich am meisten rulen würde wenn ich das passende Bike dazu hätte. Außerdem finde ich dass Dirt viel smoother zu fahren ist als Trial. Ciao!


----------



## aramis (23. Februar 2003)

Jepp, beim Dirten kannste auch viel smoother gegen den Landehügel krachen. 
Ne, gelegentlich fahren wir auch mal n bissl dirt. Der Leipziger Hafen ist ja recht bekannt für seine geilen lines. Aber im großen und ganzen ist das nicht so geil wie Trial, finde ich.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Februar 2003)

Ich hatte schon oft den Gedanken auf Dirt zu wechslen.....>weil Trial ist irgendwie so langsam.....

> beim Dirt hast du noch übel geile Geschwindigkeit dabei und viel längere Flugphasen...und es ist viel populärer als Trial.
Auf den Veranstaltungen ist immer Ordentlich was los....wenn ich mir das jedoch beim Trial anschaue...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. Februar 2003)

@Maks
Also ich konnte und kann damit immer noch ganz gut trialen, aber es ist halt höllisch anstrengend, so dass ne längere BH Kombi einem echt den Rest geben kann...


----------



## aramis (23. Februar 2003)

@Robi:
Ich finde Trial zwar gerade deshalb gut, weil es so langsam ist aber mit den Veranstaltungen hast du schon recht. Wenn man zu nem Contest fährt und dort z. B. lautstarke Voksmusik gespielt wird, dann wird einem immer wieder klar, dass in dem Sport echt die falschen Leute das Sagen haben. Und die ganzen Kunden in Strumpfhosen sind auch nicht gerade Pluspunkte für den Style-Gehalt des Sports.
Aber spätestens wenn die ganzen alten Typen abdanken und jüngere Leute das Ruder in die Hand nehmen, werden die Contests auch geiler. Dann könnte man z. B. diese dämliche Regel mit den engen Hosen bzw. das Verbot für kurze Hosen aufheben und Contests vielleicht auch mit Party verbinden. Das ist eben alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (24. Februar 2003)

Wie jetzt ich darf im Hochsommer keine kurze Hose auf der ODM tragen?! Willst mich veralbern?! 

NIE hab ich auch nur den geringsten Gedanken daran VERSCHWENDET eine andere Radsportart anzufangen! Wenn ich mit Geschwindigkeit auf einen 30cm Dobble mit 30Weite zufahre hab ich schon genug! 

´Trial ist das was ich kann und machen möchte! Dort hab ich genug zu arbeiten um besser zu werden!

Doch letztlich muss jeder das tun was er tun muss und möchte!


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Februar 2003)

Es fahren genut leutz mit kurzer Hose beider ODM und keiner sagt was....


----------



## aramis (24. Februar 2003)

Ja, das sind aber die, die das erste Mal bei nem Contest sind. Da werden nochmal alle Hühneraugen, bis auf das letzte, zugedrückt. Aber sie haben deswegen auch schon welche nicht starten lassen.


----------



## Jerry (24. Februar 2003)

ich starte ja auch das erste mal 

Naja muss ich halt durch!


Jerry


----------



## tobsen (24. Februar 2003)

bitte was? keine kurzen hosen??? jetz wirds aber lächerlich...

müssen die wirklich auch eng sein ? 

tobi


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Februar 2003)

Jaja, die Punkterichter wollen alles sehen 

Stell dir das doch nicht so schlimm vor! Es gibt halt doch noch den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen Trialcontests im Osten und im Rest Deutschlands. 
So etwas, wie ne technische Abnahme hat meines Wissens nach auch net jeder und von dem kurze Hosenverbot weiß ich ebenfalls. Sehr ungern sehen es die Leute aber auch, wenn man ohne Lenkerstopfen antanzt. Das sind halt so Kleinigkeiten, an die man sich schnell gewöhnt. 
Ich trage ne normale, schwarze und lange Trainingshose und gehe somit derartigen "Missverständnissen" aus dem Weg.
Die Hosen müssen selbstverständlich nicht so eng sein! 

@ Jerry

Kurze Hosen hin lange Hosen her...das kratzt mich gar net mehr.  MAN gewöhnt sich schnell an diese Vorschriften und kommt damit auch gut klar.
Es ist auch besser sich daran zu halten, denn sonst gibt es Zoff mit dem lieben, netten Herrn Treue (Calbe) oder dem einen oder anderen Punktrichtern. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche doch meistens zieht man den kürzeren. Die haben das Recht bei Beleidigungen oder Regelverstoß dir 10 Punkte zusätzlich reinzudrücken. 
Es gibt viele Plebbos, die eigentlich gar kein Punktrichter sein dürften. Deswegen empfehle ich dir, dass du genau weißt was du tust und nen klaren Kopf bewahrst. Versuche dir auch ne Art Zeitgefühl anzueignen. Gerade in Calbe gibt es Spinner, die lassen dich die ganze Sektion durchpowern, um dann zu sagen "Schade, war im Prinzip gut, aber du weißt sicherlich selbst, dass du die 2 min überschritten hast"
Die Aktionen erlebst du bestimmt auch und die steigern doch tatsächlich das eigene Agressionspotential! 

Halt dich einfach an uns, denn wir helfen dir sicherlich gern. Auch wenn du mal ne Frage zu nem Hindernis oder zu ner Sektion hast...pas de probleme! Die Antwort lässt nicht lang auf sich warten, zumindest bei mir net 
Deswegen brauchst du dir keinen Kopf zu machen!

Matze


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (24. Februar 2003)

Hey Jerry wie lang fährst du denn schon????>next year ODM???>welche Klasse??>ROT??


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Februar 2003)

ey ne........, das darf ja wohl net wahr sein!?    

keine kurzen Hosen? das mit den Lenkerstopfen versteh ich ja noch irgendwo, aber das mit den Hosen?

Da sollte man in Boxershorts oder noch besser in nem String kommen! Ich lass mir doch da nicht ne idiotische Kleiderordnung aufdrücken......die 10 Punkte würde ich nehmen!

/till


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Februar 2003)

tt² 

Deine Meinung ist akzeptabel und verständlich, doch als überzeugter Wettkampffahrer, der diesen Sport gern betreibt, würdest du nicht so denken. 
So gut wie keinem von uns gefällt einer derartige Kleiderordnung, doch manchmal sollte man den Ball doch eher flach halten. Sinnlos rumzumotzen bringt uns nix..eher im Gegenteil..zusätzliche Punkte fallen schwer ins Gewicht und mit kurzer Hose gibt es keinen Punktezusatz, da man damit einfach nicht fahren darf....PUNKT.SCHLUSS.AUS.ENDE 
Das ist nunmal so 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *...Die Antwort lässt nicht lang auf sich warten, zumindest bei mir net *


...solange du Matze nicht nach seinem Punktestand fragst, da bekommste nehmlich keine Antwort, schon gar nicht, wenn du in der gleichen Klasse fährst. 

Das mit den 10 Punkten hast du falsch verstanden; die bekommst du, wenn du den Punktrichter beleidigst bzw. dich mit ihm rumzoffst.

Wenn du mit kurzer Hose kommst, darfst du gar nicht erst starten (bis auf die Newbie-Ausnahme)

Übrigens find ich das gar nicht so unbegründet. Mitm Crescent bin ich beim Training mal böse mit der kurzen Hose am Sattel hängen geblieben und hab mich böse verletzt (naja, ganz so böse auch wieder nicht)
Die eng anliegenden Hosen stehen auch im Regelbuch, da sind sie aber nicht ganz so streng, denn sonst würde wohl fast keiner mehr kommen. Wenn man nicht gerade Baggies trägt, ist das schon ok.
Das ist aber noch lange nicht alles. Z. B. müssen die Schuhe die Knöchel bedecken.
Das Rad wird auch pingelig kontrolliert:
- Schaltung
- Lagerspiel (Innenlager, Naben,   Steuersatz)
- sind die Speichen fest?
- zieht die Bremse ausreichend?
- sind die Lenker-Enden fest verschlossen?

Neuerdings wird auch kontrolliert, ob im Helm so ein Prüfsiegeldingens drin ist. Meins ist zwar schon rausgeschwitzt aber da wird immer ein Auge zugedrückt... 

Dass das Material so streng überprüft wird, find ich aber ok; Ist ja immerhin zur Sicherheit der Fahrer. Die Kleiderordnung ist auch ok. Aber wenn sie wirklich irgendwann mal verlangen sollten, sich GANZ enge Hosen anzuziehen, dann werd ich wohl rüber ziehen und nur noch SDM und NDM fahren...


----------



## biketrialer (24. Februar 2003)

was, man soll bei 30 grad lange hosen anziehen und dann noch rumspringen da ölt man ja ohne ende....kein wunder das immer weniger leute zu wettkämpfen kommen unter diesen voraussetzungen werd ich auch keinen besuchen........das is das krasseste was ich je gehört habe am besten noch im winter kurze hosen tragen bei -10 grad!!!! mit den lenkerstopfen das sehe ich ja noch ein.....

wettkämpfe nein danke!!!

toto


----------



## aramis (24. Februar 2003)

Nö, es gibt ja auch Dünne Hosen. Sollst ja nicht gleich die Wintersporthose auspacken


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Februar 2003)

Das ich den Punktestand ungern sage, dass hat auch seinen Grund. Nur wenn ich mich gut fühle, dann weiß ich den auch. 
Wenn du mich nämlich danach fragst wußte ich den manchmal gar net...Mein Pa hat es dir dann ja gesagt.
Der Punktestand ist eh nur für mich wichtig 
Jetzt bei Master nehm ich ihn ernster 

Und wenn du lieb bist, dann zeige ich dir auch mein  Punktekarte, die dann wohl so aussehen wird  

Matze


----------



## Jerry (24. Februar 2003)

Ok das mit dem Lenke seh ich auch ein, aber man kann es auch übertreiben!
Naja natürlich werdich dann ein lange Hose tragen!

@Robi
2jahr richtig trial. dieses jahr first time ODM Expert. Antrag auf Lizenz geht diese Woche raus!

@MAtze
gut zu wissen das du in meiner nähe bist. Aber fühl dich nicht von mir genervt wenn ich vor jeder sektion dich mitschleife und frage wie ich drüber komm über die hindernisse, du hast es mir angeboten  

Jerry


----------



## Jerry (24. Februar 2003)

Wat sind denn das für kryptische Zeichen!?
Anstatt das abzulochen! NENE

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (24. Februar 2003)

@ Jerry

Ja ich habe es dir angeboten und werde dementsprechend versuchen dir zu helfen, insofern das in meiner Macht liegt. Das nervt schon net...hauptsache du lässt mich auch meine Sektionen fahren  
Die Zeichen bedeuten nix...Jeder Punktespezi hat da so nen Knipser und die knipsen dir dann halt deine evtl. vorhandenen Punkte... 
Ach ja und was ich dir eintrichtern werde ist, dass du vor Expert keine Angst hast. Mein 1. Expert Lauf voriges Jahr war auch in Calbe und dort habe ich mich Sachen net getraut, die eigentlich völlig billig wahren...ich weiß ja nun auch, wie es ist und Hilfe ist immer gut. Ronny und die anderen Members helfen dir sicher auch. Halt dich zur Not einfach an die Trialmaniax Leute.
Wenn Bärbel (Patrick) dieses Jahr wieder Expert fährt, dann häng dich an ihn, denn er fährt sehr sicher, meiner Meinung nach! Oder auch an Daniel. Naja du findest sicherlich schnell noch andere Leutz, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Am Besten ist es eigentlich, wenn man zu zweit fährt. Dann muss der Partner aber ungefär gleich gut sein, denn sonst wird das nix.

@ Ronny

Ach ja...legen wir das gleich fest. In Calbe eröffnest du die Saison und fährst die 1. Sektion. Ich war nun schon 2 Mal hintereinander in Borna und bei der LM dran... 
Eigentlich hätte ich mir das auch sparen können, da du ja nie anfangen willst. DU SACK!!!!!!


----------



## aramis (24. Februar 2003)

Hm, da muss ich dich aber enttäuschen. Der Bärbel fährt dieses Jahr auch Master! 

Ach ja, wenn du schon mit deiner Punkte-Karte so rumpost  :
Hab letztes Jahr in Espenhain insgesamt 8 Strafpunkte bekommen und erwarte von dir, dass du das dieses Jahr topst


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Februar 2003)

Hehe genausone Punktekarte hab ich auch nur mit meiner 187er Startnummer 

Jerry... mein Bruder fährt auch Expert...


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Februar 2003)

Ok, Aramis ich werde versuchen es zu toppen. In Espenhain hatte ich in Expert 4 Punkte 

Matze


----------



## aramis (25. Februar 2003)

lol, zu meiner Expert-Zeit (lang ist´s her ) hatte ich in Espenhain 3 Strafpunkte, in jeder Runde einen


----------



## biker ben (26. März 2003)

hmm mal ne blöde frage ihr sagt trial wär so langsam und so.
wie schnell kann man den fahren mit der normalen übersetzung und sagen wir mal 80 trittfrequenz ca?
also zur zeit fahre ich mit meinem umgebauten cc bike, mehr einen schnellen style mit vielen jumps und sowas. ( recht niedrige aber   ) find halt einfach geil mit 20 oder 30 durch ne stadt zu düsen und überall hochhüpfen runter. und sowas.  naja und andererseit bringe ich auch öfters bei unserem stadtbrunnen rum. kann ja mal bilder machen. 
zurück zum thema, kann ich denn dann mit der trial übersetzung auch mal bissl durch city düsen?


----------



## King Loui (26. März 2003)

hast du keine schaltung?


----------



## biker ben (26. März 2003)

na jetzt schon aber will mir ein neues bike kaufen. und wollte wissen wie ob mein style damit zu fahren ist. also ein mix aus trial und ka wie man das durch city fahren nennt wenn das überhaupt zu trial gehört, da ihr ja meint trial wäre langsam.


----------



## biker ben (26. März 2003)

hmm kann sein das ich bissl blödsinn red den keiner kapier, kommt davon das mir kotzeübel is weil ich mir magendarm grippe eingefangen hab oder sowas.  
naja ich meine eigentlich sowas wie die trialkings. und die sind doch ned langsam. oder war euer langsam nur auf wettkampfstrialen bezogen?


----------



## konrad (26. März 2003)

wenn du dir ein 26" bike kaufst und da ein rennradritzelpaket hinten reinhaust kannste damit auch "heizen"-vorn 22 zähne und hinten 11 zähne zum heizen-das reicht!und für den trialgang 
brauchst hinten maximal 21 zähne-was schon ein ziemlich leichter gang ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (26. März 2003)

k dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------

